# Help! Faint line question!



## Serafena (Dec 4, 2002)

Hi Peter,

I have am 1 day late and did a First Response test today. I have the faintest faintest line you ever saw, but it's there. The helpline said it didn't matter but I am still unsure!

Would you be able to see the line that is there without being pregnant, I mean they obviously draw a line of something there which is how come it shows up when you pee on it...

I know I'm rambling but I'm sure you understand why!

Any help appreciated!

Love Jen x


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Serafena said:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> I have am 1 day late and did a First Response test today. I have the faintest faintest line you ever saw, but it's there. The helpline said it didn't matter but I am still unsure!
> 
> ...


It's a definite maybe I am afraid!! The only way to be sure is to restest in a few days time.

Good luck!

Peter


----------



## mistykat (Jan 31, 2003)

Hi Jen, 

I am in the same postion as you. af was due on sunday, after iui treatment 14 days previously. I did a test on Tuesday and it was neg, I did one this afternoon and like you had the faintest line but it is definately there! Still no sign of af. The hospital told me to go in tomorrow morning with a first wee of the day sample, and they are going to test it for me. Wonder if I will sleep tonight?!
Fingers crossed for both of us. What treatment have you been having?

Allison xx


----------



## bubblyshell (Sep 25, 2003)

Hi There

Just to let you know I got a faint line on mine I tested on day 13 and got a negative but then come day 14 I tested positive and I can now say I am 26wks 6d pg the thing is you can have a false negative but you can't have a false positive. Keeping everything crossed.
Love
Shell.xx


----------



## mistykat (Jan 31, 2003)

Hi Shell,

Thanks for the advice, and congratulations on your pregnancy! The thing is, i've got vague af pains which i've had on and off for the last week. I know this could mean anything, but it's got me running to the loo to check every ten minutes! I'm a nervous wreck, roll on tomorrow.

Allison xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Good luck with your tests ^thumbsup^

Allison - if it's any help, i had af pains for a week before testing poss,

Will look out for your posts tomorrow,

Take care, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Serafena (Dec 4, 2002)

Hi all,

Well I did a clearblue first thing this morning - nothing, but still no AF!!! And still a definite faint line on the First Response test of yesterday!

So still none the wiser, I bought another First Response today and am going to try it again this afternoon, like I did yesterday, to see if I get a faint line again.

Will let you all know!

Love Jenxxxx


----------



## mistykat (Jan 31, 2003)

Hi Jen,

Snap! I've just got back from the hospital where they did two tests and both were neg. But the line on yesterday's test is still visable. The person at the hospital said the egg might have fertilised but something might have gone wrong after that, so a bit of the hormone would have been detectable yesterday but today it is on the decline, or I might be one of those rare women who has a neg then gets a + a few days later. Still no sign of af, but I do have an achey type of af pain. This is torture isn't it? It's just a waiting game I suppose.
Fingers crossed for you, and me!

Allison xx


----------



## Kas (Oct 15, 2002)

Jen
Just a thought. I think most local chemists will do a pg test for you if you take a sample in. Might be worth trying to see what result you get from them. You know I have everything crossed for you 
Love
Kas


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

Allison
Just wanted to say I'm thinking positive for you - must be agony at the moment!
Fee xxx


----------



## Serafena (Dec 4, 2002)

Hi all,

Well I repeated what I did exactly yesterday with the First Response but today nothing. So now that is one faint line and 3 subsequent no lines. But I still haven't come on!! And I am NEVER late, absolutely never more than one day on the maybe 2 occasions I have been late! And now this is the third day and although I have sore boobs, I don't have any other AF symptoms. 

I am going to speak to my clinic in a few minutes but I am so confused as to what is going on! Obviously I keep thinking that test yesterday must have been a duff one, but then I think it would have to be a bit of a coincidence to have a duff test AND be late..... especially as I had some weird feelings last week and felt a bit odd.

So who knows!

Love Jen


----------



## bubblyshell (Sep 25, 2003)

Hi Jen

Please let us know how it goes, to be honest I done a first response one and mine was very faint but then I went out and brought a clear blue one and I was amazed it was stronger.

I really hope this is your time.

Love
Shell.
27wks pg
xx


----------

